# Quitting my boring corporate job to travel to mexico



## globalracks (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello everyone I work a boring corporate job and have finally decided to quit my job to accomplish a lifelong dream of becoming a nomad traveling the world to experience different cultures. I am on a tight budget. I thinking of starting my world tour in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico or Puerto Morelos, Mexico in a couple of months. 

I'm looking for good advise on finding a decent job in Playa Del Carmen or Puerto Morelos? I am also searching for a quiet clean fully furnished small apartment with internet included & a nice terrace with a good view where I can live like a local under $400 per month rent. I am looking to rent this apartment on a month to month basis. 

I'm also interested advice on banking options, cell phones, health clubs, expat groups and other amenities & entertainment options in the area. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

globalracks said:


> Hello everyone I work a boring corporate job and have finally decided to quit my job to accomplish a lifelong dream of becoming a nomad traveling the world to experience different cultures. I am on a tight budget. I thinking of starting my world tour in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico or Puerto Morelos, Mexico in a couple of months.
> 
> I'm looking for good advise on finding a decent job in Playa Del Carmen or Puerto Morelos? I am also searching for a quiet clean fully furnished small apartment with internet included & a nice terrace with a good view where I can live like a local under $400 per month rent. I am looking to rent this apartment on a month to month basis.
> 
> I'm also interested advice on banking options, cell phones, health clubs, expat groups and other amenities & entertainment options in the area. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


Welcome to the forum. In various threads here, there are discussions of most of the topics mentioned in your last paragraph. If you can't find the answers there, you could post a specific question and get more information.

The only part of your post that troubles me, is your query about finding a "decent job" in Mexico. There are very few "decent jobs" in Mexico for foreigners. In addition, you need a visa and permission to work from Mexican immigration. Working also seems inconsistent with the nomadic lifestyle mentioned in your first paragraph.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I disagree on that about Mexico not having decent jobs for foreigners, of course there are many more than decent jobs here!
I know many foreigners who are CEO's, COO's, CFO's, etc, it all depends on your qualifications and capabilities
I think it will be hard to find a place like mentioned for under 400 USD


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I disagree on that about Mexico not having decent jobs for foreigners, of course there are many more than decent jobs here!
> I know many foreigners who are CEO's, COO's, CFO's, etc, it all depends on your qualifications and capabilities
> I think it will be hard to find a place like mentioned for under 400 USD


Do you think there could be a decent job for the OP where he proposes to live in Mexico, in Playa del Carmen or Puerto Morelos?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Globalracks, I found this interesting site about the Yucatan.......

Journeys: Alux: the Mayan Troll


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

globalracks said:


> Hello everyone I work a boring corporate job and have finally decided to quit my job to accomplish a lifelong dream of becoming a nomad traveling the world to experience different cultures. I am on a tight budget. I thinking of starting my world tour in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico or Puerto Morelos, Mexico in a couple of months.
> 
> I'm looking for good advise on finding a decent job in Playa Del Carmen or Puerto Morelos? I am also searching for a quiet clean fully furnished small apartment with internet included & a nice terrace with a good view where I can live like a local under $400 per month rent. I am looking to rent this apartment on a month to month basis.
> 
> I'm also interested advice on banking options, cell phones, health clubs, expat groups and other amenities & entertainment options in the area. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


Although I LOVE Playa Del Carmen, prices of just about everything have gone up quite a bit in the past several years. Despite that, you may still be able to find something that meets your criteria. 

Here is a good article with some links that might help:
Hunting For Cheap Apartments In Playa el Carmen • Expert Vagabond

Puerto Morelos reminds me a little of what Playa Del Carmen used to be like in the 1990's. It is smaller, quieter, and slower paced.


----------



## globalracks (Jun 12, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for there advice on my upcoming world travel adventure.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

globalracks said:


> I want to thank everyone for there advice on my upcoming world travel adventure.


I´m surprised not one retiree recommending staying at your good paying job for 1 more year, or more, saving as much as humanly possible and taking that money and putting it in the bank for unforseen expenses.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

He wasn't asking for financial advise. Maybe he has more than you and me combined.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Jreboll said:


> He wasn't asking for financial advise. Maybe he has more than you and me combined.


I think he is: "I am on a tight budget" means you and I retired with a much though out plan to live for many years without worry. 

Running for the border to excape boredom often is just that. IMO


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> I think he is: "I am on a tight budget" means you and I retired with a much though out plan to live for many years without worry.
> 
> Running for the border to excape boredom often is just that. IMO


Perhaps his desire to try it outweighs his need for financial security. If he does try it and ends up running out of money, he could always return to the corporate world with the satisfaction of knowing he at least gave it a shot.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> I´m surprised not one retiree recommending staying at your good paying job for 1 more year, or more, saving as much as humanly possible and taking that money and putting it in the bank for unforseen expenses.


I would agree, but I am someone who takes a more conservative approach to things. It sounds as if the OP is not from the same mold as you or I...which is fine...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RTL44 said:


> I would agree, but I am someone who takes a more conservative approach to things. It sounds as if the OP is not from the same mold as you or I...which is fine...


I wish I would not have been forced into early retirement when the 2008 crisis hit and if I would have known I would have been saving money diligently for a couple of years.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RTL44 said:


> Perhaps his desire to try it outweighs his need for financial security. If he does try it and ends up running out of money, he could always return to the corporate world with the satisfaction of knowing he at least gave it a shot.


Try to get a good paying job in any field when close to 60 and see if they will give you a shot is a gamble. IMO and experience.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Try to get a good paying job in any field when close to 60 and see if they will give you a shot is a gamble. IMO and experience.


I agree with this statement, but we have no idea how old the OP is. He could be in his thirties or forties.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have a friend who relocated from Denver in 2003 and got a job with Coldwell Banker. He worked for 5 years and made enough in RE sales to retire here in PV. He owns a 3BR TH on one of the golf courses.


----------

